# Meteor Shower 17-18th



## Apples (Nov 16, 2009)

I dunno if anyone else would be interested in such a thing but I thought i'd post it anyway. The next meteor shower is the Leonids on November 17-18. The shower will be best in the dawn hours of the 17. "Experts predict that this will be a good year for the Leonids." At least i'm excited for this hope some of you will enjoy this as well.


----------



## arice (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm so excited for this! Too bad I don't live in Asia; 200-300 meteors per hour! that's ridiculous!


----------



## Drunken Hearted Man (Nov 17, 2009)

I'd love to see this but I doubt I'd be able to see anything where I am.


----------



## madewithpaint (Nov 17, 2009)

awesome! i was wondering when that was gonna happen..


----------



## smellyskelly (Nov 17, 2009)

STOKED! haha got my sleepin bag out in the yard right now, brewin coffee then im out!


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 17, 2009)

Lots of clouds here, but I managed to see a couple before I realized I was "too drunk for this shit."


----------



## smellyskelly (Nov 17, 2009)

saw some of it, but i fell a sleep and woke up with mildew all over me. ew haha


----------



## reza (Nov 19, 2009)

fucking light pollution


----------

